# Visa Processing Time - Spouse Visa



## rdhay (May 9, 2008)

I'm curious about processing times for spouse visas, offshore (in the US), and also about times for those processed by Darren Lamb?

Thanks!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi rdhay. 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you check out timeline that may give you an idea about the processing times for spouse visas.

Who is Darren Lamb?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## rdhay (May 9, 2008)

He's my case officer


----------



## sallyparker (Jul 16, 2008)

*Spouse*

I think it depends in your spouse's job


----------



## wisdom (Feb 16, 2009)

how did your application go?


----------

